

Launch conference hits $369k in prizes/convertible notes - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.launch.is/blog/double-boom-launch-hits-369k-in-prizes-thanks-to-mailchimps.html

======
jasonmcalacanis
note: any YCombinator startups from the past two years who would like a free
table and a pair of tickets can email me jason@launch.is and i will hook it
up.

